# Weapons!



## CrazyNut (May 22, 2016)

Anyone else interested in weapons, esspecially antique weapons? I love weapons! Lol. The only things I have are a couple of wooden tipped spears but I do eventually want to get some flintlock and percussion cap pistols (or rifiles). Also want to get a bow of some kind (maybe a compound bow). One day I wish to own a cannon though in victoria I'm not allowed to use it (must be inoperable to be exemot from fire arms act) haha.


----------



## pinefamily (May 22, 2016)

I've always wanted a samurai sword for display.


----------



## Wally (May 22, 2016)

You could always build one of these. 

[video]http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/duct-tape-cannon-angle-1/[/video]


----------



## CrazyNut (May 23, 2016)

I saw that eppisode... Ehh too much work haha. 

Genuine smaurai swords are freak'n expensive like $3'000 plus lol I would love some swords as well but need a collectors permit in vic and I CBF getting it lol I might get a knife of some kind.... Though it's blade can't exceed 30cm or I need the bloody permit lol. 

Ohh I REALLY want either a Key gun, pepper-box or a volly gun! All three are freak'n awesome but rare lol esspecially the key gun. In terms of modern firearms (any firearm not exempt from the firearms act. 1996) I really want a ww1/2 Springfield M1903 bolt action rifile and S&W 500. Magnum.


----------



## Shaggz (May 23, 2016)

I have a love for Firearms, I don't like to call them weapons though as it just helps the Anti's make us look like mass murderers or something. I have a small collection of modern arms in long and short configurations that I use at the range on probably a too regular basis. Years ago I used to have a collection of knives and bayonets that I wish I had of kept hold of.


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 23, 2016)

As a fellow weapon "enthusiast", feel free to ask me something.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

I like weapons, especially ancient weird Asian weapons. I don't have any yet. I also like knives but don't tell that to the cops


----------



## Tinky (May 23, 2016)

I made a Trebuchet last year. About 750mm high and would throw a golf ball just over 30m.

Have the materials to build a 1.2, whipper arm Trebuched next.

- - - Updated - - -

Some of you might like this site.

http://www.stormthecastle.com/


----------



## Ghillies (May 23, 2016)

Firearms...

built most of my rifles and sold most for a lot less than it cost me... Just got 1 light weight hunting rifle in 7x64.

always get the wanting to buy and build more but due to my job I don't go out as much as I'd like and not many of my friends enjoy going for walk abouts on the properties they rather drive around with the spotty.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

I have a couple of nerf guns :lol: only ever fired one actual gun but blades are a thing of beauty, though I wouldn't mind a sniper rifle


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 23, 2016)

A medieval mace and battle axe would look great on wall ....


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 23, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> I like weapons, especially ancient weird Asian weapons. I don't have any yet. I also like knives but don't tell that to the cops



Which brands of knives do you collect? I also collect knives and since the relaxation ban on importing them, my collection has tripled!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

I don't collect knives (yet anyways) but I like carefully practicing moves with kitchen knives, you never know when you might need it  also I'm a psychopath


----------



## Herpo (May 23, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> I've always wanted a samurai sword for display.


We have a feudal japanese set of katanas. Very nice, get them! We also have a decorative pirate wheelock pistol.

A market close to hear carries throwing knives, ninja stars and all sorts of other lethal weapons. Legal or not, pretty cool.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 24, 2016)

Herpo said:


> We have a feudal japanese set of katanas. Very nice, get them! We also have a decorative pirate wheelock pistol.
> 
> A market close to hear carries throwing knives, ninja stars and all sorts of other lethal weapons. Legal or not, pretty cool.



I'm jelly on a whole new level now


----------



## Herpo (May 24, 2016)

Haha! My dad used to hunt, so we have a longbow as well. For some reason customs let that in but not the crossbow. In France we had a sniper rifle (more hunting) and shotgun, once more to hunt.


----------



## CrazyNut (May 25, 2016)

Please don't correct me by saying "firearms". All firearms are weapons but not all weapons are firearms. I have an old fencing sword somewhere or rather it was my brothers but still very cool. Anyone have, or know of someone who has, a Walter P38? Literally my favorite small firearm! Weapons run pretty deep for me. My family has been conection with the army for at least 3 generations and many hunters. I remeber being dropped (literally dropped) into a TANK by my brother haha coolest thing in the world! I have fired a .22, 12 gauge, an air rifile and a 9mm glock. In terms of sword a medeivil sword woukd be eppic!

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION] it wasn't allowed in because crossbows are illegal full stop (you can get a collectors permit which allows you to own just about anything though).


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 26, 2016)

Crossbows are perfectly fine in Queensland with a licence.


----------



## Stuart (May 26, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Crossbows are perfectly fine in Queensland with a licence.



Dont need a license in the NT for them either


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 27, 2016)

To be a Territorian again! Ah I wish! So much freedom and relaxation. But on the other hand, too many strange human folk these days from what I've heard. But as I say "Dont mess with someone thats gone off Tropps!"


----------



## CrazyNut (May 27, 2016)

Huh. Perhaos what I read was out of date. Still illegal here in vic at any rate though with a collectors permit you can own one (apprently you can own automatic weapkns with a collectors permit down here too... Not to sure on how accurate that is). Sorry I meant it wasn't allowed in because you need a lisence.


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 31, 2016)

Noise modifiers are also illegal in most (probably all) states of the country. Did you also know that the ratio of gun owners has gone from 1 in 70 to 1 in every 12 in the last 5 years?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 31, 2016)

Aww nice thread too late now but maybe I can post photos of a rifle made in 1914 tomorrow maybe not a old sword but still bloody ancient , still fires fine


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 2, 2016)

Yep nosie muffilers are illegal. 1 in 12 thats pretty cool. Go ahead Chilli!


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 2, 2016)

I used to own a pair of crossbows, fun to use but I was never serious about them, ended up selling them around 2004, they were still legal in vic then. I wasn't actually aware they'd been made illegal in the state... Bloody dumb if you ask me, I'd be more worried about someone roaming with a bow.

Meant to be heading to the States sometime soonish to visit a friend who also happens to be an armourer, been promised to be let loose on his property in Oregon with an M1 and a .338 Lapua Magnum.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeh. You can have them on collectors oermit I think... I mean I don't see why they wouldn't be lol... Someone good with a bow can be a way bigger danger than someone crap with a crossbow lol


----------



## Stuart (Jun 3, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Noise modifiers are also illegal in most (probably all) states of the country. Did you also know that the ratio of gun owners has gone from 1 in 70 to 1 in every 12 in the last 5 years?



Nice stats (however I am biased). I have also never understood why silencers are illegal to all unless you have a registered reason for owning one in Australia, maybe its logical to someone else but I miss having a silenced .22 for bunny popping. 
However I first got a firearms license in NZ where you went to the police station, sat your license test, passed and then walked around the corner and purchased a rifle, where in most cases if the caliber was below .223 you were offered a silencer as a "bonus for your first gun"



Smittiferous said:


> Meant to be heading to the States sometime soonish to visit a friend who also happens to be an armourer, been promised to be let loose on his property in Oregon with an M1 and a .338 Lapua Magnum.



Nice! M1 will be a nice toy but depending on the .338, make sure you tuck it in nice and tight!


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 4, 2016)

I really really hated the gun buy back in NSW, when they passed the new gun laws all 3 of my guns became illegal and had to be released to the buy back idiots, I had a Ruger Mini 14 semi auto in .223 cal with 16 and 30 shot mags, a Remington D-Bar semi auto in .222 cal with 22 shot and 12 shot mags and a Mossberg 590 A1 pump action shotty with 8+1 cartridge system, all i got for the 3 guns was $2800, the Mossy alone was worth $1600, i don't know how some people could be boasting online that they got $500 for an old .22 that did not work very well anyway. I was devistated. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 9, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Though it's blade can't exceed 30cm or I need the bloody permit lol.



You can own a knife longer than 30cm without a permit in Victoria.


----------



## Ghillies (Jun 9, 2016)

Opening the safe after many months to blow some dust out of my rifle this weekend!

hopefully get a few ferals!


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 9, 2016)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> You can own a knife longer than 30cm without a permit in Victoria.


Too my knowlege of the new laws, a bladed weapon over 30cm is considered a sword or simillar weapon, in which case they are prohibwrted and require a permit.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 9, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Too my knowlege of the new laws, a bladed weapon over 30cm is considered a sword or simillar weapon, in which case they are prohibwrted and require a permit.



So you're saying you need a permit to buy a machete from bunnings? Can you please post your source because I'm having trouble finding it?

There is no mention of any specific length that a bladed weapon is considered a sword or a prohibited weapon? This is According to the Victorian weapons definitions that was last updated on the 26th may.
http://www.police.vic.gov.au/content.asp?Document_ID=25574

"A sword is defined under sch.2 of the Regulations as being a thrusting, striking or cutting weapon with a long blade having 1 or 2 edges and a hilt or handle. A sword is still classified as a sword even if the 1 or both blades are blunt."


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 9, 2016)

A machette was not constructed with the intent of it being a weapon. Thats just my undersatnding from what I have been told, so I'm happy to be corrected. Link didn't work btw.....Could be my bad internet though.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 9, 2016)

Its the definition of weapon in conjunction to how its designed and specific use as intended by the manufacturer. Swords dont need licences or a permit in QLD, as neither do replica handguns. But its what you do with them or how you use and carry them (especially in public) is when you ask for strife.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 9, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> A machette was not constructed with the intent of it being a weapon.


Going a bit off the point I was trying to put across, I'm not debating the issue of what constitutes as a weapon. I was merely correcting you on your first comment about owning a knife with a blade longer than 30cm. 


CrazyNut said:


> I might get a knife of some kind.... Though it's blade can't exceed 30cm or I need the bloody permit lol.



I'm not trying to start a debate with you, just giving you the facts. I have a particular interest in this topic as knife making is one of my hobbies.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 10, 2016)

Long story short... i was a prime suspect in a homicide years ago and i had 4 Dectectives come in and check out my place.. they took all my knives i had acquired.. and i never got them back.. this was the mid 90s in Darwin.. so if you have a collection be careful who you tell/show and what you have on display..


----------



## Ghillies (Jun 10, 2016)

Great to take the rifle out after having it sit for 4 or months!

got a few pigs, a feral cat and vaporised plenty of rabbits....

wouldnt mind a Ruger No.1 Single shot in a big bore calibre just to throw some heavy lead around.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone own an Adler 5 shot?


----------



## Ghillies (Jun 11, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Anyone own an Adler 5 shot?



would like one as they look to be a bit of fun and would do a number on a mob of pigs if they are in range. I have used a 1887 replica and it was fun to shoot but had to really crank the action.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 12, 2016)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> Going a bit off the point I was trying to put across, I'm not debating the issue of what constitutes as a weapon. I was merely correcting you on your first comment about owning a knife with a blade longer than 30cm.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to start a debate with you, just giving you the facts. I have a particular interest in this topic as knife making is one of my hobbies.



Just a discussion mate. As I said that's my current understanding of it, not syaing I'm right nor your wrong. I love watching people make knives (blacksmithing in general as well). Do you use hand tools or more moden technologies?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 12, 2016)

I dont have the time and money to get into forging at the moment. I use stock removal to make my knives, using both hand and power tools.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 12, 2016)

Cool!


----------

